# Iphone 4s spy?



## lemonade (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried Iphone 4s spyware? Any recommendations? Or keyloggers?


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

As far as the spyware is concerned, this is it i think and it supports 4s.
I can't attest to it, but they are pretty reliable.

http://cellspyexposed.com

And as far as keyloggers go

1.Sniperspy
Remote Monitoring Software - Remote Install Sniper Spy Monitoring Software

2.Beyond Keylogger
Keylogger Download Keylogger, Download free trial keylogger. Keylogger download, Beyond Key Logger - invisible (stealth) best keylogger. Download spy software & Vista/Win7 Keylogger, Key Logging Software!

3.Golden Keylogger
Keylogger: Golden Keylogger - Family-friendly keystroke logger software!

Sniperspy is pretty much the best out of the three listed

Oh and you might need VAR's too.


----------



## lemonade (Oct 18, 2010)

anonymouskitty said:


> As far as the spyware is concerned, this is it i think and it supports 4s.
> I can't attest to it, but they are pretty reliable.
> 
> http://cellspyexposed.com
> ...


Thank you for all the information! However, I find it strange that I cannot get one single review for cellspyexposed.com. I may try it regardless.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

If you have two cell phones, you could just try it out on one and see if its working to your satisfaction ,think there's 30 day money back guarantee. As i said I can't attest to its usefulness coz i've never treid it out myself.

And then there's this SpyBubble - Cell Phone Spy Software Compatible with iPhone, Windows, Blackberry, Symbian and Android based Phones

And this one has a 60 day guarantee and its cheaper by 20$. and its probably better,
got a few reviews here SpyBubble - SpyBubble Reviews and Discount

Dunno mate, its your call really


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You can also try

Mobile Spy - Monitor SMS Text Messages, Call Info and GPS Locations on iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows Mobile and Symbian OS Smartphones. Spy Software for Monitoring your Cell Phone

Cell Phone Spy Software, Cell Phone monitoring Software

For computer monitoring software, take a look at these too.

Best Computer Monitoring Software 2012 | Reviews, Ratings & More


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

I have spy bubble works great there is now an upgrade where you can hear the phone conversations, take a pic or videos (send some type of text message to the phone) don't have upgrade just the basic I can see the text messages word for word, any pics that are taken or downloaded to the phone, can't see pics that are sent or received by text just if the are taken with the phone camera. Contact list the phone #'s that are called date/time/duration, and there is a gps feature but the gps must be turned on in the phone settings. Hope this helps


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i have a question. i need to monitor my WW phone. she is on my account i have rights to the account. but, we are separated at the moment. is there any software you can monitor without downloading directly to her phone? i'm a tech dummy. i tried using sprint modile controls and it wont work without activating her phone apparently


----------



## lemonade (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## lemonade (Oct 18, 2010)

Afra said:


> iKeyMonitor. It is an iOS Keylogger for iPhone/iPad/iPodTouch that logs keystrokes, websites, screenshots and automatically sends the logs to you by email or FTP.
> download address here: iKeyMonitor - CNET Download.com


Afra-
Have you used it?


----------



## lemonade (Oct 18, 2010)

anonymouskitty said:


> If you have two cell phones, you could just try it out on one and see if its working to your satisfaction ,think there's 30 day money back guarantee. As i said I can't attest to its usefulness coz i've never treid it out myself.
> 
> And then there's this SpyBubble - Cell Phone Spy Software Compatible with iPhone, Windows, Blackberry, Symbian and Android based Phones
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I feel I need to say that the vast majority (As in all) iPhone/iPad keyloggers and spyware will not run on a stock iOS device.

It needs to be jailbroken first.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

The problem with many of the cell phone software is that you need access to your spouse's phone and if they are guarding it like a pit-bull, there's going to be little chance that you will be able to download it to their phone.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

morituri said:


> The problem with many of the cell phone software is that you need access to your spouse's phone and if they are guarding it like a pit-bull...


True, but if they are doing the pitbull thing, maybe you already have your answer.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

lemonade said:


> Afra-
> Have you used it?


Yes. I first read the news about ikeymonitor here: iKeyMonitor Keylogger for iPhone/iPad Released - All-in-one Monitoring and Anti-Theft Application - Yahoo! News
But what really appeals to me is its anti-theft function. I used it on my little niece who always left his staff here and there. 
here its official site: iKeyMonitor


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

Afra said:


> Yes. I first read the news about ikeymonitor here: iKeyMonitor Keylogger for iPhone/iPad Released - All-in-one Monitoring and Anti-Theft Application - Yahoo! News
> But what really appeals to me is its anti-theft function. I used it on my little niece who always left his staff here and there.
> here its official site: iKeyMonitor


I have that installed on H's phone and it works great it's a key logger, SMS logger, web history, and takes screen shots of the phone. You can also password protect it.

You have to have a jailbroken phone if you can gain access to it of course. I use Redmondpie to jailbreak. It's pretty simple to do and they even have a how to video. 

If you do jailbreak your spouse can find out if they know what to look for. Jailbreaking installs Cydia on the phone. And they won't be able to over the air update without turning the phone into an expensive paper weight.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend jail breaking someone's phone without their knowledge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Insecure (Jun 13, 2012)

If they are using ICloud for backups and you have their account information you can download their backup. From that you can get at their text messages and what not.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Insecure said:


> If they are using ICloud for backups and you have their account information you can download their backup. From that you can get at their text messages and what not.


How does one do this? That's always been a mystery to me.


----------



## Insecure (Jun 13, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> How does one do this? That's always been a mystery to me.


You can get some software from ElcomSoft that will download the backup if you have the account username and password. The backup will consist of a bunch of files. One of them will be called sms.db. It contains the text messages. It is actually a SQLite database. I found that the SQLiteManager plugin for Firefox works well for reading it. The texts are stored in a table called messages which has the time and phone number as well. You can open it with a text editor as well and see the texts but you wont be able to tell the phone number or date of the text that way.
I think by default the IPhone stores 4 or 5 backups and backs up daily. You will only see the texts that were on the phone when it was backed up. Deleted texts are gone for good.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> i have a question. i need to monitor my WW phone. she is on my account i have rights to the account. but, we are separated at the moment. is there any software you can monitor without downloading directly to her phone? i'm a tech dummy. i tried using sprint modile controls and it wont work without activating her phone apparently


I am afraid that you can't monitor a cell phone if you don't have access to install a mobile spy on the target phone.


----------



## SteveAlsbury (Nov 10, 2012)

i recommended only copy10 it's best spy application for iPhone4s copy have Great features check out on https://www.copy10.com/view/features.aspx?lang=en-US it's free48 hour trial 5 days premium plan coupon on our Facebook...http://facebook.com/copy10COM


----------



## ffemt53 (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife has a Samsung Galaxy Revibe. Is there any way I can get the password for it? or software that can remotely download to it?


----------



## Broken..ForNow (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm using Mobile-Spy for iphone and have been very unhappy with it. I wouldn't recommend.


----------

